# United Country Realty?



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone here used United Country to sell your farm? If so, are you willing to share your experience, either here or via PM? 

thanks!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Each office is privately owned, so you would need to ask people in your area about that particular office. I've had good and bad experienced with different offices.

If you happen to be looking for property....whatever you do....DO NOT FILL OUT THE FORM WITH YOUR ADDRESS OR EMAIL!!!! I got emails from agents in states that I'd never inquired about. I had to get downright nasty with them to get them to quit sending me emails several times a day. I was getting dozens every day....for months and months. After you are on that email list you have to contact each separate office that has decided to contact you. You can not just contact the main office, even though that is where the individual agents got your info from. My PO Box stayed stuffed for months with all the literature I was sent from these people. I've wrote to their corporate office about this a couple of times and gotten no response.

They do have one of the easiest searchable websites in the real estate business which is a huge plus.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I would recommend United Country. They are a pretty good outfit combining the resources of many many rural independently owned offices. My ex coworker went with them when she got her brokers license and set up her own store. There were three other offices in our town at the time, she is still making plenty of sales and doing well while the rest have all folded up shop. Their nationwide networking is effective.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It gives you a broader market for buyers....National company, with catalogues....


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

RonM said:


> It gives you a broader market for buyers....National company, with catalogues....


 
well, I certainly hope so! :bouncy:
We listed with our local United Country office on the 5th of August. We had been trying to sell it ourselves since May 15. We had lots of phone calls, emails & PM's. We showed it 4 times in that space of time. Since we listed it on UC, there has been some calls & email inquiries but no showings.
For one thing, we have a preppers place here & we put it on prepper sites. our realtor has it on their site & the local MLS site - that's it. I still have it on survivalrealty site till the end of this month.
The Lands of Missouri got me some inquiries also but they don't have an account there to place it back on it. :huh:
Anyway, check out your local office to see how it runs & whether you like them or not.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

In December 2012 I sold my established homestead in rural SE Ohio, 75 acres, nice 3600 sq ft home plus tiny rental home, for my asking price, in under 48 hours. I carefully chose a local rural realtor who, as it turned out, had a waiting list of people looking for acreage. I had a close friend who is a realtor and observed you do better with a local realtor.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Hi

Problem I had was my "local" realtor did not do much to sell my property and the ad was not the best in the world. 

I cannot locate a local United Country Real Estate office, there are some in Ga. but none near where my property is located.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

sidepasser said:


> Hi
> 
> Problem I had was my "local" realtor did not do much to sell my property and the ad was not the best in the world.
> 
> I cannot locate a local United Country Real Estate office, there are some in Ga. but none near where my property is located.


 
I know what you mean about the local realtor not doing much & the internet ads are full of wrong info. We are about to go to a meeting with our agent to see if we can straighten some of this out. It's getting on my last nerve. :runforhills:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We tried to work with a local realtor here when we started looking. The person was not the sort of motivated go-getter one seeks when one wants to buy or sell. In fact, this person took some sort of pride in being an "anti-realtor." 

We did not maintain that relationship, and bought FSBO owner-financed.


----------

